# Question about Uniform Citation



## JonDoe (Oct 9, 2010)

So, I was driving in Cambridge today, & as I was whipping it down mass ave, the light changed red, so on & soforth, Bottom line I got written up for an 89/9, which I wont argue with because the Officers were completely right and I shouldn't have been dicking around in Cambridge of all places anyway. I rightfully learned my lesson.

My question is this though, I dont have a license, I have my Permit, & I drive a Scooter, (hence why I have my Permit). So, this is my first ticket ever, what's going to happen when I go to the RMV to apply for a license? Am I going to have points on my license? am I even going to get issued a license? and last but not least, Is my insurance going to go up? (When & if i do decide to get a car). 

Thanks


----------



## JonDoe (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks, thats really constructive. Forgive me for wanting to find the answers to something I have no idea about. I guess I came to the wrong place to ask my question.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

How old are you? (In troll years.)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Wait till Sniper gets back, he's our resident scooter expert.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

JonDoe said:


> So, I was driving in Cambridge today, & as I was whipping it down mass ave.........


Sounds like you shoud be registering as a sex offender to me.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Scooters are soooooo ghey!!!!!

They were intended for old frugal people...


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

JonDoe said:


> Thanks, thats really constructive. Forgive me for wanting to find the answers to something I have no idea about. *I guess I came to the wrong place to ask my question*.


Well that's one way of saying it. Try
Massachusetts RMV - Driver's Manual
for licensing requirements.

Also, try not whipping it anywhere, it never ends well. The light did not turn red, it turned yellow first which means slow down because what happens next? You guessed it, the light turns red. For insurance information, check with your carrier.

As far as constructive feedback, this forum is not customer serviced based. The "customer" is not always right and we reserve the right to respond in a way we feel appropriate. You know First Ammendment and all.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

...


----------



## JonDoe (Oct 9, 2010)

Lol if any of you are from Boston then you would know trying to get information outta the DMV is like pulling teeth. Sure You're welcome your First Amendment rights all day long im fine by that, I just figured there would be someone here a little bit more knowledgeable on the consequences of traffic violations, considering some of you are LEO's and should know these things considering your the ones issuing the fines. 

But then again I guess that proves they'll give any self-righteous moron a Badge & a Pistol these days. Sometimes a little bit of courtesy goes a long way guys. Remember that next time something bad happens to you for no good reason. It's called karma. 

Peace.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

JonDoe said:


> Lol if any of you are from Boston then you would know trying to get information outta the DMV is like pulling teeth. Sure You're welcome your First Amendment rights all day long im fine by that, I just figured there would be someone here a little bit more knowledgeable on the consequences of traffic violations, considering some of you are LEO's and should know these things considering your the ones issuing the fines.
> 
> But then again I guess that proves they'll give any self-righteous moron a Badge & a Pistol these days. Sometimes a little bit of courtesy goes a long way guys. Remember that next time something bad happens to you for no good reason. It's called karma.
> 
> Peace.


We technically work for the executive branch... whereas the folks who issues the consequences of said citations... work for the judicial branch. If something bad happens to me, it's life. Karma is for hippie douchebags like you.

Suck a fat D on your way out.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

JonDoe said:


> Lol if any of you are from Boston then you would know trying to get information outta the DMV is like pulling teeth. Sure You're welcome your First Amendment rights all day long im fine by that, I just figured there would be someone here a little bit more knowledgeable on the consequences of traffic violations, considering some of you are LEO's and should know these things considering your the ones issuing the fines.
> 
> But then again I guess that proves they'll give any self-righteous moron a Badge & a Pistol these days. Sometimes a little bit of courtesy goes a long way guys. Remember that next time something bad happens to you for no good reason. It's called karma.
> 
> Peace.


Go F yourself and get ready for the bus ride.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh you got that right KW. I'd like him to twist in the wind for a little while though. LOL


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

JonDoe said:


> Lol if any of you are from Boston then you would know *trying to get information outta the DMV is like pulling teeth*. Sure You're welcome your First Amendment rights all day long im fine by that, I just figured there would be someone here a little bit more knowledgeable on the consequences of traffic violations, considering some of you are LEO's and should know these things considering your the ones issuing the fines.
> 
> But then again I guess that proves they'll give any self-righteous moron a Badge & a Pistol these days. Sometimes a little bit of courtesy goes a long way guys. Remember that next time something bad happens to you for no good reason. It's called karma.
> 
> Peace.


Yeah, we've all been there done that. But just because something is hard does not mean you should not try. You came here looking for the easy way and were not happy with the outcome despite being pointed in the right direction and given some practical advice. I'm so sorry for your trouble, would you like 10% off of your next purchase? Your courtesy remark leads me to believe that you have much to learn about it yourself. Your were not cited for no good reason, you commited an infraction. It's a learning experience.

Your ignorant spat "But then again I guess that proves they'll give any self-righteous moron a Badge & a Pistol these days" makes you no more than a keyboard tough guy. Do you really think that you are better than me or anyone else here? Remember the word moron when you dial 911, when you or a family member in is need of medical attention, when your/their life is in danger or someone has broken into your house. You have some maturing to do.

Oh and thanks for supporting my right to free speech, but those who served our country before, during and after me are the only affirmations I need.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

JonDoe said:


> > So, I was driving in Cambridge today, & as I was whipping it down mass ave, the light changed red, so on & soforth, Bottom line I got written up for an 89/9, which I wont argue with because the Officers were completely right and I shouldn't have been dicking around in Cambridge of all places anyway. I rightfully learned my lesson.
> >
> > My question is this though, I dont have a license, I have my Permit, & I drive a Scooter, (hence why I have my Permit). So, this is my first ticket ever, what's going to happen when I go to the RMV to apply for a license? Am I going to have points on my license? am I even going to get issued a license? and last but not least, Is my insurance going to go up? (When & if i do decide to get a car).
> >
> > Thanks


Revised, see below.



> So, I was driving in Cambridge today, & as I was *beating my meat* down mass ave, the light changed red *yo*, so on & soforth* mo fo*, Bottom line I got written up for an 89/9, which I wont argue (*cuz I iz stoopid)* with because the Officers were completely right and I shouldn't have been *beating my* *dick* around in Cambridge of all places anyway. I rightfully learned my lesson. *is it worth extra credit for my GED?*
> 
> My question is this though, I dont have a license, I have my Permit, & I drive a Scooter, (hence why I have my Permit *no one in their right mind will give me a license cuz I is illegal*). So, this is my first ticket ever, what's going to happen when I go to the RMV to apply for a license? *I am hoping to get an X number.* Am I going to have points on my license? am I even going to get issued a license? and last but not least, Is my insurance going to go up? (When & if i do decide to *steal* a car).
> 
> Thanks


---------- Post added at 05:27 ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 ----------

JaneDoe, you iz one dumb beotch. You managed to get a ticket on a scooter of all things. You know how fucking a fat ugly chick and riding a scooter is the same???

They are both fun, until your friends see them...

Stupid son of a bitch. I still dont understand how you pissed a cop off enough to cite you on fucking Vespa. You are clearly an idiot amongst idiots.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

JonDoe said:


> But then again I guess that proves they'll give any self-righteous moron a Badge & a Pistol these days. Sometimes a little bit of courtesy goes a long way guys. Remember that next time something bad happens to you for no good reason. It's called karma.
> 
> Peace.


AH never mind, I am not gonna waste my time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

I believe you will get your license,and you will get surcharged. So you learned two things, be more careful when you drive. Also if you show any sign of a thin skin on a cops website your in for a hell of ride.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

JonDoe? Thats original. We have had John Does before.

Well Michael, you need to smarten up here. It is apparent that you lack the intelligence to do anything productive with yourself. You are a 2008 graduate of BHS and can't even manage to get yourself a license? You should have learned that yellow lights mean stop, so there is warning before that red light. You still have to follow the rules of the road even though you are driving a motorized bicycle to bag groceries. Why don't you use the internet to search Mass.gov for your answer. Stop being a lazy do-nothing and get a life. Stop being so bitter (and don't tell me you aren't because you turned the first chance/response) toward the people that work hard to keep your dumb ass safe for dumber asses and keep us safe from you.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

The people here ARE very knowledgeable. However you are an idiot. So, my guess would be they dumbed down their responses so that you might be able to understand. As far as the registry goes - it's not a cop's problem. As far as your insurance rates go - it's not a cop's problem. As far as you not knowing where to look or who to ask - it's not a cop's problem. As far as you "whipping" around and blowing read lights - well that is a cop's problem. Hence the reason you got a ticket. So, I would suggest you stop being an idiot, pay your fine, call your insurance company and learn how to use mass.gov/dmv. Oh, and don't talk about karma kid. You have no idea how she works. These men and women are far from self-righteous & I can assure they are not morons. You however fall into both categories. So go cry to your mom & cease with the attempts at clever insults. You aren't clever.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

JonDoe said:


> fines.
> 
> But then again I guess that proves they'll give any self-righteous moron a Badge & a Pistol these days. Sometimes a little bit of courtesy goes a long way guys. Remember that next time something bad happens to you for no good reason. It's called karma.
> 
> _*Pieces*_.


FIFY

_(Formerly an illustrated suggestion of what you can go do)_


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Dude, what the fuck????


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I am too lazy today to give a formal answer on this one.


----------



## JonDoe (Oct 9, 2010)

Eagle13 said:


> JonDoe? Thats original. We have had John Does before.
> 
> Well Michael, you need to smarten up here. It is apparent that you lack the intelligence to do anything productive with yourself. You are a 2008 graduate of BHS and can't even manage to get yourself a license? You should have learned that yellow lights mean stop, so there is warning before that red light. You still have to follow the rules of the road even though you are driving a motorized bicycle to bag groceries. Why don't you use the internet to search Mass.gov for your answer. Stop being a lazy do-nothing and get a life. Stop being so bitter (and don't tell me you aren't because you turned the first chance/response) toward the people that work hard to keep your dumb ass safe for dumber asses and keep us safe from you.


Wow, and here I thought I was being slick for using an old email. Forgot it was still linked to that old social networking site. Well what can I say? I guess I still have much to learn. But I'd like you to drive a moped, or even a bicycle through Boston one day, and see how Oblivious to reality some of these people that are given licenses really are. I have to make split second decision whether or not to stay in an intersection & get hit by oncoming traffic, or just run the light & move through anyway, to avoid getting hit by anything. Atleast I stay aware of whats around me, and im not stuck in a cage texting on my cellphone like some of these jackasses.

P.s. im bitter because I have to pay $100 bucks. I wish I had an extra hundred bucks lying around, but I dont. Lol Maybe i'll ask Obama.... he seems to be keen at handing out money to anyone who asks lately.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

To repeat what I said in post #12

Go F yourself and get ready for the bus ride.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

...









Well not everyone, but JonDope has his ticket and is ready for that ride.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

JonDoe said:


> I have to make split second decision whether or not to stay in an intersection & get hit by oncoming traffic, or just run the light & move through anyway, to avoid getting hit by anything. Atleast I stay aware of whats around me, and im not stuck in a cage texting on my cellphone like some of these jackasses.
> 
> P.s. im bitter because I have to pay $100 bucks. I wish I had an extra hundred bucks lying around, but I dont. Lol Maybe i'll ask Obama.... he seems to be keen at handing out money to anyone who asks lately.


Sooooo, what you're trying to say is 
you're one of the better scooter drivers? Well that's a relief. Maybe next time you'll keep a better eye on the lights. Remember- Only YOU can prevent yourself from getting a ticket. So good luck with that.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Now that JonDolt is no longer with us, I'll close this thread.


----------

